# All Pond Solutions 2000 EF



## Markmark (15 Jan 2012)

Hi All,

Im in the process of getting things together for my new set up and this is a strong contender in the filtration department. 
My concern is that in a 90x45x45 180 litres will this be to much flow.  I know I should be aiming for 10x turnover so at 2000lph it should be about right. 
Is it going to be a whirlpool in there for the fish?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## hinch (15 Jan 2012)

the APS filters while nice and cheap don't give out anywhere near the flow rate they describe more likely in the 1600-1800 range so you should be good


----------



## Markmark (15 Jan 2012)

Thanks Hinch

Thats the filtration sorted then.


----------



## jamie_99 (24 Jan 2012)

Regarding the flow, ive found that the supplied spraybars have quite large holes, so you get a nice gentle flow around the tank, and no whirlpools!


----------



## Themuleous (24 Jan 2012)

I would be surprised if it created a whirlpool, so I dont think you need to worry there.

I'll add that I had a 1000 filter of theirs and it was great until I dropped the head from only about 10cm above the ground and it must have cracked it internally somewhere as it proceded to empty the tank into the floor over the xmas hols as it was at work so I didnt know about it.  

I wouldn't advise against this filter, for the price they are a bargain, but just be careful with it, its cheap for a reason.  I also have several tetretec filters and these I've dropped in a simlar way several times, but no i'll effect with those.

Sam


----------



## Markmark (24 Jan 2012)

Thanks again for the advise. I went ahead and bought one last week and yes it was cheap in comparison to the eheim's and fluvals but not a bad bit of kit,  rough around the edges etc ect.

Sorry to hear about the flooding Themuleous  Will bear in mind the strength of this filter when cleaning!

Decided I will be using the supplied spray bar so its good to know that flow will be nice.

Thanks again folks

Mark


----------

